# Old Wood Tinkering



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres a wood project I did 14 years back. I made several for friends and relatives from sctatch, not kits. I used black walnut for the strap and maple for the case and keeper. The movement is a battery driven quartz I bought. It can be hung as in first photo and with the strap folded it can be a desk clock. Unfortunately, in the years my son has had this one he broke the lower strap at the pin, as can be seen in the second photo.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks very impressive nutz! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Isn't that something..! Great workmanship Bill!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Bill and a great piece of workmanship, what size is the case?.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Bill. :thumbsup:

What diameter and lug size is it? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. It really is a clock rather than a watch. The case is 3" across and 4 1/2" lug end to lug end. It is 15" overall in the open position.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What a fab idea.....and great workmanship too! I bet that looks great hanging on the wall. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------

